# Suddenly My Computer Loves Italics - Help?



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey guys- got a stupid question and I hate to bug you folks with it, but I thought I'd just check and see if anyone out there has any quick tips on how to remedy this:

All of a sudden, my computer seems to love italics. Most of the web pages I visit are showing up in italics, the text I type into search engines is in italics and even the text I type into emails through Outlook Express is in italics. I've tried unclicking the "italics" button in my emails, but thus far, no luck. And I've gone into IE and changed the font that the web pages load with, but I couldn't see anything about italics in there. My thinking was that I'd somehow set it so that everything showed up with italics. But if I did, I can't figure out how to UNset it, that's for sure. And since it's not just in IE, but in other programs as well (Outlook) I'm wondering if I somehow did something to my computer to make it think I just want everything displayed in italics.

I'm not explaining myself here too well, I realize that. But the basic jist is that everything seems to be in italics now and I'd really love it to just go back to the way it was. 

Can anyone out there suggest a method to get my computer to abandon the italics? Like I say, it's a dumb question, because it's hardly a big deal, problem wise. But still, if there's a way to get rid of those italics, I'd love to give it a shot.

Thanks in advance for any help any one can provide with this. Rest assured, it's much appreciated.

Yours,

Snaithbert


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sometimes that happens when the regular font is not available. For instance, if you have the font set to CourierNew.

Go into your fonts Folder and check for CourierNew. If it doesn't
exist, then install it. You can use SFC to extract a new copy of the font.


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Excuse me if this is a really stupid question.

But how can I install it if it doesn't exist?

Does that mean I have to somehow go get it?

Or is that what SFC is?

I hate to admit it, but I've never heard of SFC.

I feel kinda like a moron.

Help?


Go into your fonts Folder and check for CourierNew. If it doesn't
exist, then install it. You can use SFC to extract a new copy of the font.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am on my way out the door at the moment. Before anyone continues, we would really have to know which operating system you are using. And whether you have a system which uses a Restore CD or a regular Windows CD.

SFC for Win98 is System file checker and it is used to extract files from compressed install cabs. 

If using WinME , I beleive you would use MSConfig.

The idea is to extract the font from the install files and then install it in the fonts folder.

I'm sure someone else will be along to help. In the meantime, please post the information requested to make that a bit easier.


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm currently running Windows 98, second edition.

But I don't know if it uses a Restore CD or a regular Windows CD.

Is there a way I'd go about checking that?

If I need the font, couldn't I just download it offline?

Or no.

Man, I'm out my league here.

Many thanks for the help thus far.

Snaithbert


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

Regarding your Win OS - was it a preinstall when you purchased your comp ?? Did they dealer give you a Win CD with the system or not ?

You should either have a full version of Win, a Recovery CD (with all the files on), or as was the case with my original system - they were installed under Windows / Options/ Cabs.

SFC - is your System File Checker. 

Go to Start > Run > and type in SFC

What SFC does is scan your comp. for files that are missing or have been altered in some way, and offer you the chance to restore the default version of that file ( hence you need to know where your Win files are stored.)


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

I actually have a full version of windows, I believe.

Perhaps I'll pull it out tonight and give this restoring files thing a shot.

I'm scared to death of my computer.

That's part of the problem.

But I guess I better get over that!

Thanks for the help.

Snaithbert


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

* STOP. No. Please do not do that.*

Running SFC Will give you a list of everything ever changed. If you replace those newer files with older versions, you could end up unbootable.

You are mising font(s). I wanted to have you extract the fonts only.

Here's a page explaining how to use SFC to extract only one file at a time.

http://users.erols.com/dj-paulen/ss/


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I checked my fonts and I do see "courier new" in the folder with all my other fonts. So I don't know if this means I've got it and it's running, or I've got it and it's just installed, or what. But since I do at least have it on the computer, does this mean I at least don't have to run SFC? I'm happy to give it a shot, but I figure since I already have that font, maybe I don't need to? Anyhow, bascially, I'm still kinda confused about all this and any additional help anyone can send my way would really be appreciated. Thanks very much for all the info thus far and anything that's yet to come. Cheers.

Snaithbert


----------



## snaithbert2 (Aug 16, 2002)

Okay, so I think I solved the problem. I checked my "fonts" folder and it seemed that "ariel" was for some reason missing. I don't know how that made my computer do what it did, but I'm guessing I have something set to "ariel," somewhere in my machine. Anyhow, once I replaced the file and rebooted, everything went back to normal. I'm not entirely sure what I did here and I'm not entirely sure I wanna know- I'm just glad it worked. Thanks to all those who lent a hand, I really do appreciate it. It's nice when a computer problem is solved without too much hassle and I'd say that's the case here- largely due (once again) to you folks. So thanks for all the help and talk to you later.

Snaithbert


----------

